

Seattle PD has a YouTube channel for its body camera footage - jonas21
http://www.engadget.com/2015/02/27/seattle-police-bodycam-youtube/

======
tmzt
An RSS/ATOM with an enclosures in an open codec would also be useful.

Google should recognize that some YouTube content needs to be downloadable
much as it was on Google Video.

